
Official Google Research Blog: Exploring Computational Thinking - Anon84
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2010/10/exploring-computational-thinking.html
======
zeynel1
I applaud this initiative! Years ago I wrote a blog post with a similar idea.
[http://science1.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/is-calculus-a-
dead-...](http://science1.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/is-calculus-a-dead-
language/)

